# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Excel Sheet Management With Userform

## kadr

I created a userform and added a listbox, combobox, buttons, textbox control into the userform.

With the Userform, a new sheet can be added to the workbook, the sheet can be deleted, and the pages of the workbook can be navigated.

----------


## Bob Phillips

You can do all of that without an ugly userform, so what is the point of it?

----------


## kadr

The important thing here is to do the operations with Vba codes. 
Wouldn't it be easy with combobox to navigate between pages  in multi-sheet workbooks?

----------


## Bob Phillips

I don't fin it difficult, so see no reason to invent a VBA solution for it. Just because you can doesn't mean you should,

----------

